# Saturday



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Just looking to see if anyone needs a bay fishing partner this Saturday morning out of galveston. Sold my boat this past winter due to going back to school. Dying to get out on the water. Willing to split any costs. I'm no pro, but I make up for it with good company!!


----------

